

Scene To Be Believed: California As the World  - wglb
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/465-scene-to-be-believed-california-as-the-world/

======
Wolf_Larsen
This is awesome for anyone living in CA who wants to make a movie (me).
Cheers!

